# On Sale New Unlocked Apple iPad 3 Wi-Fi + 4G 32GB-$380 / HTC One X-$300



## bestdealer12 (2 سبتمبر 2012)

ZUBTEC LIMITED® we are one of the leading mobile phone distributorsis. We are Legitimate registered company under government registration and licensed, Registered No.05181262

ZUBTEC LIMITED® is an Approved dealers, specialized in the distributors of Mobile phones,Laptops,Games,Mobile accessories,computer e.t.c. Our objective is to develop long-term relationships with our customers.To do so we continuously provide our existing customers new products, advanced designs, and patented innovations so that they can stay on the top of their markets. Mind you all the product below are brand new and they come with the minimum of 1 full international warranty.

We supply superior quality products all products strictly follow the standards of CE, FCC and RoHS, and are carefully inspected by a responsible QA team before packaging.

We shipout worldwide through Professional and reliable courier company e.g FEDEX EXPRESS ,DHL and UPS within 24hrs of contract sealed, Customers never experience what is called Breach of contract since our operation, Fidelity guarantee our service,our product are 100% international warranty and guarantee.

1. Complete accessories(Well packed and sealed in original company box)
2. Unlocked / sim free.
3. Brand new (original manufacturer) box – no copies
4. All phones have English language as default
5. All material (software, manual) – car chargers – home chargers – usb data cables -holsters/belt clips – wireless headsets(bluetooth) -leather and non-leather carrying cases – batteries.

Company information and contact details:

Company Name : ZUBTEC LIMITED
Registered No.05181262
Sales Manager : Isaac Willis
Contact email: [email protected]
Contact email: [email protected]
WEBSITE: ZUBTEC STORE

BEST OFFER:
BUY 2 UNITS GET 1 FOR FREE.
BUY 4 UNITS GET 2 UNITS FOR FREE WITH FREE SHIPPING.
BUY 10 UNITS GET 5 UNITS FOR FREE WITH FREE SHIPPING.

PRICELIST:

Apple iPads:
Apple iPad 3 Wi-Fi + Cellular...................$450.00
Apple iPad 3 Wi-Fi + 4G 64GB.................$400.00
Apple iPad 3 Wi-Fi + 4G 32GB.................$380.00
Apple iPad 3 Wi-Fi + 4G 16GB.................$360.00
Apple iPad 3 Wi-Fi........................$350.00
Apple iPad 2 Wi-Fi + 3G 64GB ......... $300.00
Apple iPad 2 Wi-Fi + 3G 32GB ......... $290.00
Apple iPad 2 Wi-Fi + 3G 16GB ......... $270.00
Apple Tablet iPad 64GB (Wi-Fi + 3G) ..... $ 240.00
Apple Tablet iPad 32GB (Wi-Fi + 3G) ..... $ 220.00
Apple Tablet iPad 16GB (Wi-Fi + 3G)..... $ 200.00

Apple iPhone:
Apple iPhone 5 64GB ----- $500.00
Apple iPhone 5 32GB ----- $480.00
Apple iPhone 5 16GB ------ $450.00
Apple iPhone 4S 64GB ------- $350.00
Apple iPhone 4S 32GB ------ $ 300.00
Apple iPhone 4S 16GB ----- $ 280.00
Apple iPhone 4G 32GB ---- $ 250.00
Apple iPhone 4G 16GB ---- $230.00
Apple iPhone 3GS 32GB -- $ 200.00
Apple iPhone 3GS 16GB -- $ 190.00
Apple iPhone 3G 8GB ----- $ 155.00
Apple iPhone 3G 16GB — $ 160.00

BlackBerry:
BlackBerry Porsche Design P'9981..$500
BlackBerry Bold 9790.................$315
BlackBerry Playbook WiMax......$320
BlackBerry 4G Playbook LTE.....$300
BlackBerry 4G Playbook HSPA+....$305
BlackBerry Torch 9850.........$275
BlackBerry Torch 9810.........$270
BlackBerry Torch 9860.........$280
BlackBerry Bold Touch 9900------$260
BlackBerry Bold Touch 9930------$250
BlackBerry Bold 9780 ----- $ 230.00
BlackBerry Bold 9650 ----- $ 260.00
BlackBerry Torch 9800----$220
Blackberry 9700 Onyx --- $ 200.00
Blackberry Bold 9000 —-- $170.00



HTC:
HTC One XL.............$320
HTC One X................$300
HTC Velocity 4G Vodafone...$310.00
HTC Velocity 4G.......$280
HTC Titan II..............$270
HTC Sensation XE.......$240
HTC EVO Design 4G...$269
HTC Sensation XL...$259
HTC Explorer.............$260
HTC Panache.......$250
HTC Trophy----$230
HTC EVO 3D CDMA---$200
HTC Sensation 4G----$220
HTC Desire S-----$220
HTC Incredible S---$220
HTC DROID Incredible 2-------$220
HTC ChaCha----$200
HTC Flyer-----------$200
HTC Desire HD---$200
HTC Aria-----$200
HTC Wildfire------$200
HTC EVO 4G--$200
HTC Desire ------------ $200
HTC HD mini ------ $180
HTC Legend ---- $160


T-Mobile Sidekick:
T-Mobile G-Slate------$250
T-Mobile G2x--------$220
T-Mobile Sidekick 4G----$220
T-Mobile myTouch 4G-------$190
T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide--$190
T-Mobile HD2---$200
T-Mobile myTouch 3G Fender Edition$200
T-Mobile Pulse ---------------$160
T-Mobile MyTouch 3G -----$140
T-Mobile G2 Touch ----------$145
T-Mobile Sidekick LX 2008–$120
T-Mobile Sidekick LX 2009–$130

Nokia:
Nokia 808 PureView....$320
Nokia Lumia 610......$300
Nokia Lumia 900....$300
Nokia Lumia 800....$280
Nokia N9.........$260
Nokia N950......$250
Nokia 500.......$245
Nokia X7-00.....$240
Nokia E6.......$240


Sony Ericsson:
Sony Ericsson Xperia mini pro --------- $ 280.00
Sony Ericsson XPERIA Play -------------- $ 250.00
Sony Ericsson XPERIA Arc --------------- $ 200.00
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mini ------- $ 200.00
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 ------------ $ 210.00

Samsung:
Samsung Galaxy S III i9300 64GB.......$380
Samsung I9100G Galaxy S II...............$310
Samsung Galaxy Ace Duos..............$310.00
Samsung Galaxy Note N7000......$370.00
Samsung i9250 Galaxy Nexus......$350.00
Samsung Galaxy S2 T989..................$320.00
Samsung Galaxy Ace Plus.................$305.00
Samsung Galaxy Prevail ------------- $ 300.00
Samsung I9001 Galaxy S Plus ------ $ 300.00
Samsung Galaxy S II ------------ $ 235.00


Video Games Console:
Playstation:
Sony PSP Slim Giga Bundle $105
Sony PlayStation 3 80GB Motorstorm Pack $155
Sony Playstation 3 60GB $140
Sony PlayStation 3 40GB $125

Microsoft Xbox:
Xbox 360 Arcade Console -- $115
Xbox 360 Pro 60GB Console -- $145
Xbox 360 Elite 120GB Console -- $165

Nintendo:
Nintendo DS Lite -- $70
Nintendo Wii Console -- $125

APPLE IPODS:
Apple iPod Touch 8G - White (4th Gen)...$200
Apple iPod 60GB (Video) New - $150usd
Apple iPod 30GB (Video) New - $140usd
Apple ipod 80 GB - $140usd
Apple iPod U2 SE 20 GB - $120usd
Apple iPod Photo 60 GB - $120usd
Apple iPod Mini 6 GB - $100usd
Apple iPod 20 GB - $100usd

---------- LAPTOP / DESKTOP / NOTEBOOK ------- :
Apple Macbook Pro 2.8 GHz 15" MB986LL/A 4GB ------- 400.00
Apple MacBook Pro Notebook Computer 17 inch, 2.5GHz MB135LLA --- 480.00
Apple MB766LLA 17" Macbook Pro Notebook ----- 400.00
Apple MC226LLA 17" MacBook Pro Notebook -------- 419.00
Apple MacBook Pro - Core 2 Duo 2.8 GHz - 15.4 -------- 899.00
Apple MacBook Air - Core 2 Duo 2.13 GHz - 13.3 ------ 400.00
Apple iMac 27-inch 3.06GHz 1TB 4GB ---------- 700.00
Apple iMac 24-inch Desktop PC --------------- 799.00
Apple MacBook Pro - Core 2 Duo 2.53 GHz - 15.4 --------- 500.00

Please review our returns policy for more details below:

Before you return your items, you must contact us and receive a Return Merchandise Authorization Number (RMA). Any returns sent without an RMA number will not be accepted by ZUBTEC LIMITED® We assume all responsibility for the package until it arrives at our office.

Return freight is the sole responsibility of the consumer.
Refunds on returned items which were paid for by credit card will only be made by crediting the account charged for the purchase.
Refunds on returned items which were paid for by wire transfer, cheque or cash
(in-store) will only be made by check after a 10-day waiting period.

We ship 100% of our orders the same business day from our warehouse, typically the product will arrive within 2days via either FedEx/Ups Courier Services.

We give maximum guarantee for safe delivery of items bought from us.

Well we offer international standard warranty with full acceptance for replacement or full refund of money back.

As soon as final conclusions are done from your side kindly contact us as soon as possible so as to lead you on how to transact with us.

We are committed to doing all it takes to keep you a satisfied customer! Many thanks and God bless you as you place your order with ZUBTEC LIMITED®.

Company Name : ZUBTEC LIMITED
Registered No.05181262
Sales Manager : Isaac Willis
Contact email: [email protected]
Contact email: [email protected]
WEBSITE: ZUBTEC STORE

ZUBTEC LIMITED® We strive to offer high-quality products at competitive prices. All of our products are brand new, never used, never rebuilt, original……….

SIGNED
Mgt
© 2004-2012 . ZUBTEC LIMITED®


----------

